# Our Animals Our Families



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Here we can post pictures of our precious animals I will start. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

. My boy cupcake. Love this handsome guy!!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What kind of goat is he


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

my babies


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Soooo cute


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Cupcake I was told is a Nigerian dwarf. He is a sweet sweet gentle goat. He's 8 years old. I've had him since he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Awe mine is a boer


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

this is snowboots. Have no idea what kind he is


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

He's cool too


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Rhodalee they are adorable.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you I love them


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Sassy, does he faint at all? He looks like my fainter Izzy!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh he's cool!!! No boots don't faint. Yours faint? I never seen a real fainting goat.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow put horns on him and he'd look like my boots!!!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

She does!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

All of the pics are great. Thx for posting


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's some of mine......


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Your family are an awesome looking bunch nygoat mom My sisters cat and rooster are identical to yours!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you! Sadly the cat died  He was my little buddy Skeeter. The rooster is gone too, as he got older and we processed him. Reds are awesome roosters though!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry ;( hug.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

my rat terrier Daisey






my collie Max (she is female)


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Gizmo






Zues






Charlie






Missy Mo Mo






Woozy






Ms. kitty






Bella






Nelly






the gold fish!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

So many cute animals. Here's a few more of mine.






. Bear he's a Shepard wolf .






. Rex. He's a pit bull dauschound mix.






clarrisa


----------

